# Tolkien Artwork for Sale- Morgoth vs Fingolfin



## 1stvermont (Mar 5, 2021)

I purchased some artwork for a book I am writing but will have no more need of them once the book is published. I will send the original file and all rights to the pictures including rights to make a profit in any way you wish. I only reserve the right to continue to include them in any future printings of my book and for my own personal nonprofit reasons such as for use in a presentation. If anyone desires to contact the original artists for more work to be done I will gladly give you contact info they were great to work with. More work will be coming soon.

PM me or post here if you would like to make an offer. The final product will not include the "fiverr" or the lines.


----------

